
Show HN: Fixture – Build beautiful websites that run on your own AWS account - madoublet
https://fixture.app
======
madoublet
Fixture is a full featured website builder that allows you to create websites
using your own AWS bucket. Fixture features an easy-to-use UI, support for
multiple sites, and robust e-commerce support. The websites built with Fixture
are fast and serverless. Read more about why Fixture is different from other
website builders here:
[https://fixture.app/page/welcome.html](https://fixture.app/page/welcome.html)

Thanks for taking a look. Let me know if you have any questions. - Matt

